# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Help surround sound system

## garfield

Hi all, 
I have a new 3D TV with a new-ish 3D DVD player also.... I have an old Panasonic home theatre/surround sound system and I'm wondering if somehow I can use my old system to have surround sound while watching normal TV and while watching a 3D blue ray DVD? 
I have no HDMI port or optical... what options do I have if any? 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## barney118

need to know how many of the pieces have inputs and outputs.

----------


## garfield

on the blue ray player I have a coaxial and a video, audio output. 
on the back of my panasonic (SA-HT500 DVD home theatre system) I have a s-video output, video output, vcr audio in/aux left and right, tv audio in left and right.  
Thanks

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Simple answer is no.  Your Panasonic has no capacity to take raw digital signal (that it can decode into surround sound) from sources outside itself.  Your pursuit of 3D has made it an orphan. 
If you want surround sound then it is time to go back to the Church of the Box Mover and repeat your donation to their God.  Which is what they wanted all along when they sold you that funny TV.

----------


## garfield

I bought one of these. eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d 
The AV tech'o at work said that it will give me 5.1 surround sound. I'm going to plug in a coaxial cable from the Panasonic surround sound into the converter box and run a optical cable from the converter to the TV... fingers crossed!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Sorry mate it won't work.  All it does is convert optical (toslink) to digital (spdif) and vice versa.  Your Panasonic does not have a digital output or input.   
Your surround sound thingy can not decode an externally sourced signal into 5.1 - you'll only get 5.1 with the DVD player.  The 'TV audio in' plugs and the 'VCR audio in' plugs are for stereo signals only.  
To my knowledge, this product Gefen, LLC - Digital Audio Decoder is the only thing available to you but it is a down conversion - you will not get 5.1!!!  You will simply get stereo sound.

----------


## Moondog55

Review MonoPrice HDMI to Component & R/L Stereo Audio Converter | Missing Remote 
Note that it is only stereo
Simple and best answer tho is to buy a new amplifier, amplifiers are so cheap at the moment it is hardly worth mucking about. a converter will cost about $200-/300- landed and you can buy a cheap HDMI amp for about $599-
Or sometimes even less  SONY STRDH520 7.1CH 3D AV RECEIVER 3 YEAR WARRANTY for sale | quicksales.com.au item 14402481

----------

